# RODAN's first engine



## rodan (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been reviewing, a.k.a. "lurking" around the board for some time. Grandson wanted me to make an engine for him. I thought the "Lucy" would be a great engine for his first, he's 7 years old and is not quite sure what "Pop" has been talking about. 

This picture of the engine was taken just 3 hours after completion and initial 15 minute run in. It's actually guite interesting to see even the simple engine's internals working.

I'll take the engine to the picnic for our local antique tractor and engine club to show it off this afternoon June 4. My grandson will see it run for the first time. He's only been able to flip the fly wheel with his finger up to now.

Many thanks for the encouragement from wlindIII. I actually think he is more excited to see it run than I am.

I think Lucy makes a nice little engine.


----------



## rodan (Jun 4, 2009)

Almost forgot. This is MY first engine too!!

Rodan


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice job Rodan! Be sure to post up some video of it running.


----------



## itowbig (Jun 4, 2009)

ya nice job. i like the see though.


----------



## 44-henry (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice job! that was my first engine also.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 4, 2009)

Seeing any engine come to life that first time is a rush, but the first one even more so. Enjoy the moment as "Lucy's" proud papa, I'll just consider myself a proud uncle. Great job and I know the grandson is gonna love it too!!! No more lurking now...on the the next project!!

Bill


----------



## PhillyVa (Jun 4, 2009)

:bow: Great job :bow: ...hope to see the grandson's smile in the movies. 

Philly


----------



## Maryak (Jun 4, 2009)

Rodan,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations on your 1st engine.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great job on your first time out as a model engine maker Rodan. Acrylic is interesting stuff to work with. With this one finished and running, what's next on the growing list of engines to build? Well done.

BC1
Jim


----------



## rake60 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice build rodan! Thm:

Welcome to HMEM.

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice engine Rodan. Using clear plastic so the internals are visible is a nice touch :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rodan (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks to all for the encouraging words. I'm actually already embarked upon another project, a sterling cycle powered fan. I'll post a few pictures soon of my progress.

Thanks again to all!!

Rodan


----------



## rodan (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's my grandson with his new Lucy engine. He was able to get it started and see it run. For those interested, he's standing in front of a 2/5hp International Harvester Company vertical Famous engine. This engine belongs to a friend of ours. I have one that is restored, but not quite that nicely.


----------



## Cedge (Jun 5, 2009)

Rodan...
Very nice build. That T& E show happen to be in Maggie Valley NC?

Steve


----------



## rodan (Jun 5, 2009)

Steve,

No. Not Maggie Valley but it is in NC. This is in Dallas NC where we hold Cotton Ginning Days Festival each October.

Rodan


----------

